

The Feltronification of Tumblr. - pstinnett
http://dpstyles.tumblr.com/post/105028379/the-feltronification-of-tumblr-this-seems-to-be

======
pstinnett
Also wanted to credit where I found this entry:
[http://secretenemyhideout.com/post/105060819/its-not-the-
inf...](http://secretenemyhideout.com/post/105060819/its-not-the-infographics-
on-the-page-that)

